# Virginia Air Museums Virginia Beach/Norfolk and vicinity. US ARMY Museum of Transportation Ft. Eusits.



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)

If you love history, Norfolk VA is unique in the USA. The largest naval base and ship building facility in the country I believe, the region is steeped with history from the revolution to the most current developments in aerospace and naval technology. You can easily spend a week here and not see everything. Some of the the first colonies in the USA, James town, the revolution, war of 1812 , civil war, WWI and 2 , early NASA development and of course you have Colonial Williamsburg and Jamestown and Busch Gardens theme parks with rides and other attractions. Some things like the Hampton roads maritime museum holding the turret of the Monitor were still closed while we were there due to covid this past April 2021 as was the Fort Monroe casement museum interior, but you could still tour the fort externally ( its massive) and lots of other things were open. We revisited a few places from our trip a few years back to see their updates. Especially he barbarque places. You can travel in CV19 days if you use seem common sense, courtesy an abide by the requirements of the places you wsh to visit. Remember, the volunteers and staff don't make the rules they are tryng to keep their places available and viable until the crisis passes. 

TY and I have tried to get into this place several times over the years and each time either a terrorist alert was up or something caused us not to be allowed to enter the base. It's easy to get in, just park at the visitors gate and show id. You will get a pass. 



This is a transportation museum so not heavy on combat arms but interesting none the less. The last pics are of a landing craft never put in production. Not sure what ship was supposed to carry such a monster at the time it was developed.



























































































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)

Some crazy ideas and a lot of R&D money available in the 50's and 60's there seemed to be a carte blanche on anything someone had an idea to develop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------

